# RPG Reviews



## McMurphy (Sep 3, 2005)

There is no genre of gaming more tied to science fiction or fantasy than that of role playing games. 

Please use this thread to write and post your reviews on games of this subgenre. The game can be any type (whether the rpg falls closer to World of Warcraft or Final Fantasy), for any gaming console (anything from the original Nintendo to the internet), and first released at any time (whether it was released in the twentieth or the twenty-first century). The only rule over the choices is that it is of a RPG game you feel is important to inform others about. Also, please keep the reviews written in the same fashion that you would expect from the film and book *Reviews Forum*.

To get the ball rolling, I won't repost an old review of mine, but I will provide *this link* to my Star Ocean: Till the End of Time one.

Enjoy!


----------



## alexhurry (Sep 17, 2005)

This is the most detailed review anyone will ever need.

ALL RPGS ARE WORTHY OF A GOD LIKE STATUS!   ahem...


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 21, 2005)

*Well most RPG's are I wont disagree with that! 

 I am playing Dark Chronicle at the most, its great. 

Yet one of the best RPG's ever is the PS1's Grandia... I have played it at least 5 times and completed it, it is that brill! *


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 27, 2006)

you know there making like a new Grandia, at least i think so.


----------

